# The new Focus Grip by Mathews



## MGB

O.K. I'll be the first of the "haters." How can a company like Mathews, which has produced that same lame bulky grip for who knows how many years. brag about "new" grip technology? Weak, all the way around. 

Maybe, the riser, cams, etc. are highly desirable, certainly sales stats back this up, but how dare you claim any "advance" in grip technology, when all manufacturers have gone way past anything you've put out?

Best of luck selling these grips,
Mike

Flame suit on! This post is meant to spur intellegent, fact-based discussion, so don't bring any weak fanboyism/opinion into this thread.


----------



## jimmy bug

A grip with a NEW design or feature to help reduce torque is an advance in grip technology ratard. The focus grip just might set off a trend in new grip designs in the near future. How can an archer/sportsman bash his own sport and advancement without even trying it? Really, even if it's a tiny step foreward in accuracy then it benefits the entire archery community fanboy


----------



## gregkottsick

*Moron*

Mgb you are a moron


----------



## 138104

I shot a bow with the grip on and it is easy to get a repeatable hand position. I'm not a fan of the looks of the grip, so I'll stick with my Torqueless.


----------



## athomPT

MGB said:


> O.K. I'll be the first of the "haters." How can a company like Mathews, which has produced that same lame bulky grip for who knows how many years. brag about "new" grip technology? Weak, all the way around.
> 
> Maybe, the riser, cams, etc. are highly desirable, certainly sales stats back this up, but how dare you claim any "advance" in grip technology, when all manufacturers have gone way past anything you've put out?
> 
> Best of luck selling these grips,
> Mike
> 
> Flame suit on! This post is meant to spur intellegent, fact-based discussion, so don't bring any weak fanboyism/opinion into this thread.



Maybe Mathews is actually concerned about their "consumers" which is why we've seen the addition of speed bows, smoother drawing hunting bows and fast/smooth hunting bows. Now we see them design grip again probably because the "consumers" have voiced their desires for a thinner grip (hence 2010 line has the thin grip and no focus grip). So thank you Mathews for listening to your "consumers", that being said I'm sure MGB's post will be going in the "hater" file and sent swiftly to the shreader. Happy shootin!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

actually for several years Mathews target bows have had a grip that is a part of the riser. The center ridge design simply moves the pivot to the centerline if the bow. Mathews has realised the importance of the bow centerline for many years, and their wooden grips have had a centerline stripe for several years. The centerline on the Mathews grip made it very easy to set bow centershot and was also an excellent reference for hand pressure point placement on the grip. Bowtech has a rounded grip that has been on their bows for several years which places the pivot point of the grip on the bow centerline. The fact that BT spent the machining time to center pivot all their bows grips was one of the many factors that I admire about the Bowtech line. The fact all their bows were done this way before some of the largets companies out there is.......


----------



## Tiggie_00

Actually this focus grip is alot better than the stock wood grip. Ive shot it and its an improvement. But 60.00?? For a Rubber grip? I call BS on the price. :darkbeer:


----------



## dparsons

*focus*

Mathews should have put this grip on the 2010 bows if it was so good just another way to make money for mathews.


----------



## evansarchery

Everyday on Archerytalk I am shocked at the amount of effort people put forth to absolutely hate on Mathews. What's your freakin' point? They make some of the best bows in the world and are a first class company. The Focus grip is great, I recommend it to all Mathews bow owners.


----------



## 52521

Bow torque is certenley a problem. Using a hand grip to correct the problem is not failsafe. If you are concerned about bow torque as I was go to lightningbowstring.com
and see for yourself what this guy has come up with to totally eliminate bow torque.


----------



## Van Handle

I could never figure out why grip threads stir such controversy. I mean the guys on this thread accually sound (how do I keep this politically correct?)Pissed off.Why do you think that is?


----------



## SPIKER_67

IMHO...the Focus grip doesn't look like it matches the bow. 

I'm sure it feels great, but why the complete lack of style for a bow that is made to look like a piece of furniture? For $60, I would expect something with just a tad of style to compliment it's usability.

It's like the Hybrid cars have been for years...if you want great MPG you have to drive an egg-mobile.


----------



## hunt4food25

*Grip*

Go Hoyt it feels like that already.


----------



## Wally24

I recently put one of these on my Mathews, it is awesome! The price is a bit steep for a rubber grip, but is well worth it.:shade:
It should be an option on all new Mathews!


----------



## RandyCason

I have bought the focus grip and installed it on my MR6 and what a difference. Doesn't look as nice as the wood grip and a little pricey but they are running a business and I support it.


----------



## 4hibux

I love my mathews and the way they r easlily customizable but sure wish u could get stuff like this standard from factoey or as an option instead of having to purchase seperately


----------



## 3xshooter

Anyone know what works best on the new 2017 Mathews Halon X Comp? The factory grip looks good but not comfortable to me and wondering if the "Focus" grip would fit the bow.


----------

